# Hunt QDM & Fish   Need 2 members.......



## Wornout Trails (Aug 19, 2016)

*All Membership have been filled for the 2016 Season!*--------------------------------------- Good Hunting to all!   W.T.   


Location:  Franklin County, Ga.  (N.E. Georgia)
Property: 240 acres (All Hardwood, fields, & 5 creeks)
Camping Area:   Power 
Game:  Deer, Hogs, Turkey & Yotes.
Stocked Pond: (Bream, Bass, Crappie,) Dock w/Pivilian
Food Plots:  5 
Total Members: 7
Excellent access around property.
6 miles from I-85
Rules:  Pin-in for stand selection.  Family Hunt Club -(No Alcohol).....Wife or small kids may hunt with you in your double stand.  Family may fish with you in pond year round. 
One work day.  Low Drama and Safety most important.  
Need 2 more members:
Dues:  $1075.

PM me if interested:   Thanks,   W.T.


----------

